# Puerto Rican Beef



## LarryWolfe (May 31, 2012)

My girlfriend makes a condiment that her Puerto Rican brother in law makes with the majority of their dishes and this stuff is amazingly good.  It consists of jalapeno, onion, cilantro, bell pepper, garlic and habanero pepper, all finely chopped.  It's not nearly as hot as it sounds, but is bursting with flavor with a kick.  So I named this dish 'Puerto Rican Beef'.

Here is what it looks like.  Shawn made a big jar last week and I've eaten almost all of it.






Salted a 3lb chuck roast, no other seasonings.  Cooked indirect for an hour, temperature unknown...





Then seared on each side for about 4 or 5 minutes (or one beer).













After the sear, I placed the roast overtop of 1 can of chopped tomatoes w/chiles and about 1/2 cup of the pepper mixture mentioned above.  Foiled and cooked until tender, approximately 2.5 hours.





After the meat was tender, the flavor was incredible, but a bit on the fresh and spicy side.  So I added 1/4 cup of brown sugar and 1 can of Coke Zero.  Yes, it sounds weird but I use soda and coffee a lot when braising and it works great.  Follow with a little cornstarch slurry to thicken up a bit before serving.









Finished pictures do not serve this dish justice.  This was incredibly good, full of flavor and a meal I'm going to repeat sooner than later.  If you like *Pepper Stout Beef*, you will like this!


----------



## bbquzz (May 31, 2012)

Looks great Larry, I'm getting ready to make your Enchilada Casserole and the PRB sounds similar.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2012)

That looks great! I'd bet that condiment would be great over chicken or fish!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 31, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> That looks great! I'd bet that condiment would be great over chicken or fish!




I agree Nick! I think it would be good on just about anything.  Thanks!


----------



## MI Smoke (May 31, 2012)

Looks killer  :!:   Any chance of getting recipe for the condiment?


----------



## dledmo (May 31, 2012)

The mix looks intriguing, could you get us something close to the recipe?  Chuck roast is my favorite roast.  Looks awesome!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 31, 2012)

Dang man.


----------



## swampsauce (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## john pen (Jun 3, 2012)

Ive also used Dr. Pepper a bunch of times for braising of baking prime rib... Looks really good Larry. I love anything over rice.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 4, 2012)

Man Larry that beef looks like it's sittin in hells flavor lava lol, Look amazing


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 4, 2012)

yeah that sauce looks really good, will he share the proportions?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2012)

Shawn, said she just adds stuff until it tastes right.  BTW, I just had the last of the jar ontop of my fried eggs, DELICIOUS on eggs!!


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 6, 2012)

Larry, Larry, Larry...your killin me. That looks AWESOME!


----------



## Titch (Jun 8, 2012)

This recipe and the pictures right here, make  joining this forum worthwhile.
Thats my type of cook up.
The rest will be a pleasurable bonus.
Cheers.
Titch


----------

